# Hymer 534 Heki Rooflight



## delganyman (Jun 24, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I have just returned from a tour of the west coast of Ireland and due to an unfotunate accident involving a football, my Heki Rooflight is now a jigsaw puzzle of bits, held together with duct tape.

Does anyone know where I could obtain a (preferably) second hand one of these?

Look forward to hearing from somebody!

Regards
Henry


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Hi Delganyman, you don't say what size Heki you're looking for (if it's on a Hymer are you sure it's a Heki?) I've got one of the full size Heki (Heki 2 I think) which is surplus to my requirements, with some more info I may be able to help you.


----------



## delganyman (Jun 24, 2010)

Hi John,

Many thanks for your quick reply. I have been told by a MH dealer in Ireland that it is a Heki rooflight, and it is a 93 model with a large rooflight that winds up. The inside measurements are 500 x 800. 
It would be great if you had one that would fit.
Regards
Henry


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Hi Henry, the internal measurement of the vent is 500x800 and is the wind up version, but I think the clear cover might differ from one version to another, I'm off out for the day right now but will get it out and measure it up and note where the fixing holes etc. are and take a pic and send to you but probably not till tomorrow morning.


----------



## delganyman (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks John-that would be great.

Henry


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Hi Henry, The dimensions of the vent cover is as follows,1005mm long x 760mm wide, along the front edge are four sets of two fixing holes each with 40mm centres. On the top there are two grey plastic fitments, these are spaced at 845mm apart equidistant from the edges, which each have six fixings, centres for the outside ones is 485mm, the two extreme end ones are centres 40mm with the central two being 140mm centres. Hope that makes sense and helps.


----------



## delganyman (Jun 24, 2010)

Hi John,

Many thanks for all your work in measuring your rooflight, but unfortunately it won’t fit my MH. I have no fixing holes on the front or top of mine. It has 2 holes on each side of which the 2 at the front are longer. This allows the roof to wind upwards and forwards.

I would appreciate if you (or anyone else) come across an original one to get in contact.

Thanks again.

Henry


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

No problem Henry, the reason for my original comment ref "if it's on a Hymer are you sure it's a Heki?" was that I thought Hymer used a roof vent of their own and not a third party one.


----------



## SteveandSue (Aug 25, 2008)

*Heki Rooflight*

HI Henry
Have you tried ringing O,Learys Motorhomes near Hull.
We lost the roof on our mini heki last weekend and I rang them yesterday.
They had a used one in stock which was half the price of new.
If you give them all your details over the phone he will walk around their warehouse (aladins cave) to check their stock.
Good luck
Sue


----------



## delganyman (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks again John.

Also thanks Sue, I will phone O'Learys.

Henry

p.s. will keep you posted.


----------

